# We Had To Put Down A Loving Family Member Of 13yrs.



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

We Had A Cat Named Benji, I Grew Up With Him! He Was There When I Got Home From The Hosp. And Has Always Been There! But 13yrs Later He Was Acting Wierd So We Took Him To A Vet And They Said He Was Fine! But About A Couple Months Later He Got Worse, He Was Barly Eating And Hanging By The House Alot And One Day We Gave Him A Can And He Did Not Touch It! So I Told My Dad We Had To Take Him To The Vet Today! So We Took Him (to a different vet then before) And It Was The Last Time He Went To The Vet.  The Doctor Checked Him Out And It Turned Out He Had A Tumor That Was Canceress! The Doctor Said It Was So Bad That We Would Probably Find Him Dead In The Morning.  I Broke Out In Tears As I Said My Finaly Good-Byes.  He Passed Away Exactly 1 Week Before My 13th B-Day! So On My Birthday It Was One Whole Week He Was Gone.  My Preicous Baby Was Gone.  But Will Not Be Forgoten. 3/19/92 - 5/19/05 :angel http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_086.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_057.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_088.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_087.jpg


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

just writing this has made me start crying and now i can't stop. I Miss Him So Much!


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

ok i see.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have lost your pet. My thoughts will be with you. I wish you peace.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Benji


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

ty so much guys.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Beautiful Benji -- may he have fun at the Bridge. I know how heartbreaking this must be for you with the timing of your birthday. He was so very loved by you.


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Ty So Much! I miss him so..


----------



## redblazerx (Aug 4, 2005)

Slave_To_Cats said:


> We Had A Cat Named Benji, I Grew Up With Him! He Was There When I Got Home From The Hosp. And Has Always Been There! But 13yrs Later He Was Acting Wierd So We Took Him To A Vet And They Said He Was Fine! But About A Couple Months Later He Got Worse, He Was Barly Eating And Hanging By The House Alot And One Day We Gave Him A Can And He Did Not Touch It! So I Told My Dad We Had To Take Him To The Vet Today! So We Took Him (to a different vet then before) And It Was The Last Time He Went To The Vet.  The Doctor Checked Him Out And It Turned Out He Had A Tumor That Was Canceress! The Doctor Said It Was So Bad That We Would Probably Find Him Dead In The Morning.  I Broke Out In Tears As I Said My Finaly Good-Byes.  He Passed Away Exactly 1 Week Before My 13th B-Day! So On My Birthday It Was One Whole Week He Was Gone.  My Preicous Baby Was Gone.  But Will Not Be Forgoten. 3/19/92 - 5/19/05 :angel http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_086.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_057.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_088.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_087.jpg


I may be with you on this one. My Siamese/Persian Mix cat of 21 years will go to the vet today about a tumor in her nasal cavity, one kinda like the one you are describing. She (Sabrina) has been with me since I was 5, now I am 21. Shae has had 2 injections of some sort of medication to help the tumor. I will find out today if I have to put her down or if another injection will work.
Its rough looking at her, but she purrs, eats, sleeps and walks around but I dont know if she is in any pain. So, I have no clue as into what I am going to do.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

aw, I'm so sorry. He looked like such a special cat. I lost my Jazzy too in May, she was 10.5 yo. I know how hard it is.

You have to remember what a great life you gave him, and that's what matters. I'm sure in cat heaven, he has not forgotten you.


----------



## SugarMuffin (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry. Recently I lost a hamster...I know it sounds stupid, but seeing someone that you played with a few times everyday for more than a year suffer 11 hours before death is heart wrenching. she was a good girl. I can't imagine losing someone who I shared my life with for 13 years. My dog is 8 years and has been with me since pre-school and I cannot imagine my life without her. Once again, I'm really sorry.


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Ty all for your kind thoughts and prayers.  

redblazerx 
Posted: Thu Aug 04, 2005 11:41 am 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slave_To_Cats wrote: 
We Had A Cat Named Benji, I Grew Up With Him! He Was There When I Got Home From The Hosp. And Has Always Been There! But 13yrs Later He Was Acting Wierd So We Took Him To A Vet And They Said He Was Fine! But About A Couple Months Later He Got Worse, He Was Barly Eating And Hanging By The House Alot And One Day We Gave Him A Can And He Did Not Touch It! So I Told My Dad We Had To Take Him To The Vet Today! So We Took Him (to a different vet then before) And It Was The Last Time He Went To The Vet. The Doctor Checked Him Out And It Turned Out He Had A Tumor That Was Canceress! The Doctor Said It Was So Bad That We Would Probably Find Him Dead In The Morning. I Broke Out In Tears As I Said My Finaly Good-Byes. He Passed Away Exactly 1 Week Before My 13th B-Day! So On My Birthday It Was One Whole Week He Was Gone. My Preicous Baby Was Gone. But Will Not Be Forgoten. 3/19/92 - 5/19/05 http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_086.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_057.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_088.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_087.jpg 


I may be with you on this one. My Siamese/Persian Mix cat of 21 years will go to the vet today about a tumor in her nasal cavity, one kinda like the one you are describing. She (Sabrina) has been with me since I was 5, now I am 21. Shae has had 2 injections of some sort of medication to help the tumor. I will find out today if I have to put her down or if another injection will work. 
Its rough looking at her, but she purrs, eats, sleeps and walks around but I dont know if she is in any pain. So, I have no clue as into what I am going to do. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

I'm Sorry To Hear About Your Little Baby.. I Don't Think Shes Suffering But You Still Might Want To Keep An Eye Out For Anything Wierd About Her... Then I Would Take Her To A Vet.... So Sorry For Your Baby.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost Benji. He was a best friend and a brother, you were raised together, and you don't know life without him. He will be waiting for you, happily playing and enjoying himself when, many years from now he will see you as you approach. Then, you will cross the Rainbow Bridge together: never to part again. 

I sympathize with you. My parents adopted a Maine **** kitten on my 1st birthday. Tiger was my brother and my friend, and life with him was all I ever knew. When I was expecting my first child, at the age of 20, Tiger became ill. He was a big cat, and had a ferocious appetite. As months progressed, he gradually stopped eating and lost all of his strength. He even rejected his favorite (but rare) special treat: sardines. He was approaching 20 years of age, and the vet said that there was nothing to do for him at his age. This is when we learned that he was in the advanced stages of feline leukemia. 

I had planned to accompany my mom to take Tiger to the vet that morning, but had a check-up for my pregnancy. When I reached my house, I saw my mother was there. She was sitting in her car: waiting for me; eyes swollen with tears. She had elected to have him euthanized as he was suffering so badly. My heart broke. I never got to say good-bye to my Tiger. But I will always remember him as he was when he was fat and happy and full of life and mischevious. By the time he was getting ill, I was already married and in a new home, expecting my baby.

I still remember him very fondly. I miss him...I will always miss him, but he had many wonderful years of life, just like Benji did. I'm so sorry for your loss....  

He will think of you often, knowing that you will someday meet again, this time to be together forever. R.I.P. sweet Benji :angel


----------



## redblazerx (Aug 4, 2005)

redblazerx said:


> Slave_To_Cats said:
> 
> 
> > We Had A Cat Named Benji, I Grew Up With Him! He Was There When I Got Home From The Hosp. And Has Always Been There! But 13yrs Later He Was Acting Wierd So We Took Him To A Vet And They Said He Was Fine! But About A Couple Months Later He Got Worse, He Was Barly Eating And Hanging By The House Alot And One Day We Gave Him A Can And He Did Not Touch It! So I Told My Dad We Had To Take Him To The Vet Today! So We Took Him (to a different vet then before) And It Was The Last Time He Went To The Vet.  The Doctor Checked Him Out And It Turned Out He Had A Tumor That Was Canceress! The Doctor Said It Was So Bad That We Would Probably Find Him Dead In The Morning.  I Broke Out In Tears As I Said My Finaly Good-Byes.  He Passed Away Exactly 1 Week Before My 13th B-Day! So On My Birthday It Was One Whole Week He Was Gone.  My Preicous Baby Was Gone.  But Will Not Be Forgoten. 3/19/92 - 5/19/05 :angel http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_086.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_057.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_088.jpg http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/ ... sc_087.jpg
> ...


EDIT: Well today was the day we had to put her down. The tumor had went through her gums into her cheek and the vet advised us to put her down. She lived a good 21 years as my friend. Now my Lab can take care of her over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. She had a long and wonderful life...the best any kitty could have ever hoped. You gave her the best you had to give. Bless you for making her life special. She will be in the laps of angels and playing happily at the bridge, remembering how much you loved her.

(((((hugs)))))


----------

